
A world war has begun. Break the silence. - nyodeneD
http://johnpilger.com/articles/a-world-war-has-begun-break-the-silence-
======
golergka
> Ukraine - once part of the Soviet Union - has become a CIA theme park.
> Having orchestrated a coup in Kiev, Washington effectively controls a regime
> that is next door and hostile to Russia: a regime rotten with Nazis,
> literally.

This bullshit has a place on russian state television, not on HN frontpage.

~~~
exo762
Yep. Propaganda echo.

Russia has nothing to offer to Ukraine today. Literally nothing.

> russian state television

Word "state" is redundant in context of today's Russia. Only oppositional TV
station is Dozhd (aka TV Rain) - and it's Internet only.

------
zirkonit
#2 on the front page and no comments? Come on people, let us know what do you
think. Without passing judgment, it was extremely strange to see such an out-
in-the-left-field opinion piece on HN homepage.

~~~
TryAgainMaybe
I don't think support for Putinism and Russian militarism could be called
"leftwing" using any normal definition of that word.

~~~
amouat
I don't believe either of that was in the article. Condemnation of one party
does not imply support for the other.

------
TryAgainMaybe
_" In the last eighteen months, the greatest build-up of military forces since
World War Two -- led by the United States -- is taking place along Russia's
western frontier. Not since Hitler invaded the Soviet Union have foreign
troops presented such a demonstrable threat to Russia."_

This sentence demonstates everything that is wrong with John Pilger. His
default line is that the USA is to blame for _EVERYTHING_. Therefore he writes
the above statement, but ignores Russia's recent military excursions and
buildup, and more ludicrously he ignores China's military buildup.

The man has some interesting things to say, but his hatred for the west makes
him a fringe commentator who is largely ignored.

